# My Humble Humidor



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

This is what got me started seriously smoking cigars. One of my hobbies I started over the last year or so, is "armature" wood working. I was keeping my cigars in an old cigar box with a damp paper towel for humidity. So one day I decided to build a humidor. Keep in mind I built this without doing any other research besides what kind of wood to use. It aint the best but it works.

The sunglasses are to give you a size reference. I smoke a lot of larger RG cigars, the most I've had in it was 410 sticks.










I put handles on it because when full it's not light.










Wile the box is built out of solid 3/4 inch Spanish Cedar, I used Burch (thinks that's what it was) plywood over the SC on the top. I had to use felt around the lip and the tacklebox latches to get a good seal.










I used cabinet hinges.










Inside trays





































I used a Walnut stain then protected the finish with glossy Polyurethane. I can say this, with this build I learned all the things NOT to do when building a humi. My next one should turn out much better.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well I think you did a great job personally, & you sure did a heck better than I ever could. :tongue1:


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

That's a nice looking humi!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great job, very different, you should be proud, i really like the latches and hinges, way to go and combine two hobbies you enjoy, nice stash too....


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

That thing is a beast! Outstanding job!!

I wish I had even an iota of talent for that sort of thing... Really looks great man!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

If that's your first attempt, I'd love to see your next one! That's sharp...it must be incredibly satisfying to have such a nice piece and know you made it yourself. Well done! :nod:


----------



## CAO (Oct 5, 2010)

What are the two types of cigars that are on the top shelf, far left, and near left? One is barber pole striped and the other and some zig-zag stripes


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

dude that looks really, REALLY good. Maybe you should consider building these and slangin 'em on classfieds? Your sticks look good too.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Very nice looking humi you have there brother!

Some peoples talents I wish I had and yours is one!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

TY all very much. Yes, even though I'm probably my toughest critic, I do a lil smile whenever I look at it. I really am chompin at the bit to do another one. Next one will be even bigger.



> What are the two types of cigars that are on the top shelf, far left, and near left? One is barber pole striped and the other and some zig-zag stripes


Those are Sol Cubano Artisan Salomon (left) Padilla Habano Artisano Perfectos (right) I collect barber poles. Hidden under the CAOs on the right (bottom) shelf are 4 Hemingways between the lines, and under the Padillas is a sample of every vitola of the Taboo Twisters.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm in agreement with the others. Very nice job plus its nice and big which is a major plus. Consider placing an Oust fan or two in the bottom. It'll help.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I always like to see someone take the bull by the horns. You've done a great job and went from wanting to build a humi to built a humi. It only gets better from here on. Be careful though, building humi's can be highly addictive.:biggrin:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Bill, coming from you, that's a real compliment.

Steve, I've considered the oust fans, and may still put one in. But honestly, I use 4 small dishes full of beads (took them out for the pics) 2 on the bottom and 2 in the top, and my RH is stable. I've tested it in various parts with my little digital hydrometer. But I do kinda want some air movement in there, so like I said I may still put a fan in it.


----------



## canuck2099 (Oct 13, 2010)

Humble my a## ! That's awesome ! Hopefully one day I'll have a collection large enough to warrant a nice size humi like yours


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!!! Humble isn't the proper word to describe it. Next time you talk of it, you need to call it your EPIC humidor. All caps is a must.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's very nice Shannen and awful organized looks pretty damn good to me!!
Dave


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice Looking Collection!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I am not sure why you arnt satisfied but it looks good to me.


----------



## Krioni (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice! I wish I was talented enough to build something like that.

Great job.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

looks good to me!!! enjoy!! something you can be proud off!!!!


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

so.....

I'm looking at the pictures...and when I get to the ones that show the inside...I'm like ....Holy Crap!

Lot of smokes in there...and it looks great! 

Good job dude...pat yourself on the back.

:thumb:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cool..has that rustic look that would look great in a log cabin in the mountains somewhere. I'd proudly display that anywhere...good work! Nice bunch of cigars in there as well.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

JustOneMoreStick said:


> I am not sure why you arnt satisfied but it looks good to me.


Don't get me wrong.. I love this box. It is a source of pride. But there are just a couple of things that are not "perfect" and that I now know what to do differently on the next one.



Cigary said:


> Very cool..has that rustic look that would look great in a log cabin in the mountains somewhere. I'd proudly display that anywhere...good work! Nice bunch of cigars in there as well.


That's kind of what I was going for. I stained the trim extra dark and used distressed brass fixtures. trying to give the appearance of age. The latches were a last thought and I could not find them in anything other than new looking brass. Incidentally I do live in a log home lol.

I forgot to say why I used the cabinet hinges. I used those, because they have a point where they kind of click into place with the lid open, holding it open without having to have the lid supported.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Looks great and you have a fine collection of smokes. When ever you build something there are always improvements the second time around, and it looks like to are ready for another!


----------



## Yamaha53 (May 22, 2010)

Very impressive work. A lot of fun to do it yourself!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

If I made my humidor, it'd be one of those things where I don't care how ugly/imperfect/inefficient it was, I would love it, especially since it would be caring for my cigars. I personally think you did a great job for yourself. If you're looking at it from a point of view of selling these, yes, you'll notice imperfections. But, for yourself, I think it's wonderful. Props!


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Wow! That is a beast of a humidor!

I like it a lot.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Shannensmall!

Check out my latest arrival to my humidor...

It's located under the 'what's your latest purchase' thread...

Thank you!


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice little treasure chest. Congratulations.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice humi. It is good to see chest style after all the cabinets floating around here.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's a very nice humidor! There's nothing like building something yourself.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Great job on your build brother! It's a lot of fun combining passions like this.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, it was a lot of fun!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I am going to have to improve my woodworking skills considerably. I can't wait to be able to do this someday.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats on the build. I would say thats a very nice humi especially a homemade one. If you learned a lot on this build I can't wait to see the next one! Keep up the good work and be sure to build more so we can all enjoy the pictures.


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice. way better job than i could have ever done. nice stash as well.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

There ain't nothing "humble" about that Shannen. That is a Beauty! Great job and a very nice selection! :tu


----------

